# LGD's SPS slingshot review [overdue vid]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sometime back I received a SPS from Jim @ Performance Catapults.

Here is the review: I want to make a correction on the wood.. its Bahama Cherry Dymonwood






Thanks for watching

LGD







pic from performance catapults facebook page


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice Domo hat! LOL


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you for taking the time making this review.

geko


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good review. Short and to the point. . . you handsome bar steward. :wave:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice video. Your hat was alright, but missing ear pieces and fuzzy balls. See the one from Firefly to get in style.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a fine lookin' slingshot you have there!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good stuff, Duck!

I have an EPS made of that same material and can attest that it's a really beautiful wood.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome slingshot, a sps is on my wishlist, someday.....!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They sound like they were hitting hard! nice craftsmanship there.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg, thanks for the review. Nice shooting too!!!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a nice looking slingshot you have there! Enjoy


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all, I have to say this is a great slingshot to shoot. Honestly, in the past the only way I could should looped tubes worth a dam is when I fix them to the forks. Though, I can shoot loops with other ring shooters, the SPS really does put everything in line for a consistant shot.

I have always been a believer of the saying "Its the shooter, not the slingshot", but the SPS is a slingshot that I am glad that I own. I love slingshots, in general, too much to say I will only use one, but I will be using this one more frequently than some of my others.

LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SPS -Super Pretty Slingshot!!!! Great review on a great product Duck! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks all, I have to say this is a great slingshot to shoot. Honestly, in the past the only way I could should looped tubes worth a dam is when I fix them to the forks. Though, I can shoot loops with other ring shooters, the SPS really does put everything in line for a consistant shot.
> 
> I have always been a believer of the saying "Its the shooter, not the slingshot", but the SPS is a slingshot that I am glad that I own. I love slingshots, in general, too much to say I will only use one, but I will be using this one more frequently than some of my others.
> 
> LGD


I have a bunch of slingshots and I give many of them a turn from time to time but every time I pick up my SPS again I say "Ahhhh, perfection".


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great slingshot!!! That design couldn't be better 

...and a fine presentation from the shooter, sir!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

All your vids are cool LGD - always entertaining.

Yes, the SPS is an excellent Slingshot - I've got a Locustwood one and it's first rate.


----------

